# PC-Hardware zusammenstellen (brauche Tipps)



## anbarcilar (29. September 2009)

Hallo...
Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum gelandet 
wie gesagt brauche ich Hilfe beim Zusammenstellen eines Pc Systems.


Prozessor:AMD Athlon II X2 250, 2x 3.00GHz			*62 Euro*
http://www.amazon.de/AMD-Athlon-3GH...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1254232127&sr=1-4
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mainboard: ( fehlt noch brauche Hilfe )
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Arbeitsspeicher: GEIL 4 GB DDR2-RAM CL5 2x2GB		*64 Euro*
http://www.amazon.de/DDR2-RAM-PC800...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1254233605&sr=1-2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Netzteil: ATX Netzteil CombatPower CP-750W			*40 Euro*
http://www.amazon.de/Netzteil-Comba...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1254233871&sr=1-2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Festplatte: Western Digital WD10EADS Caviar Green 1TB, 	*72 Euro*
http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digita...p_ob_ce_title_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1254234117&sr=1-1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laufwerke:  2x DVD Laufwerk Samsung Sata			*34 Euro*
http://www.amazon.de/Laufwerk-Samsu...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1254234927&sr=1-1
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grafikkarte: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 4650 1024mb		*52 Euro*
http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeo...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1254234771&sr=1-2
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Gesamt: *~385 Euro + Versandgebühren
*


Gehäuse Monitor und Windows habe ich schon hier =)


----------



## Stonefish (30. September 2009)

Hallo und Willkommen im richtigen Unterforum! 

Dann erst mal zwei Gegenfragen:

1. Wofür wird der zukünftige Rechner gebraucht? (Spiele, normale Office-Anwendungen, Bild- oder Videobearbeitung oder gar speziellere Sachen wie CAD etc.)

2. Wie viel darf das Ganze maximal kosten?

Ohne Antwort auf diese beiden Fragen ist es ganz schwer eine Hardwarekonfiguration zu empfehlen. Aus Deinem Vorschlag ist auch leider noch nicht ganz absehbar, wo die Reise hingehen soll. Grafikarte und CPU lassen auf einen preigünstigen Allround-PC schließen, die Festplatte möchte eher in einen äußerst stromsparenden (und leisen?) Rechner und das Netzteil dagegen ist völlig überdimensioniert ... es sei denn, es soll ein Tripple-SLI High-End Gaming PC werden. 

Und eine Frage zum Schluß: Warum willst Du alles über den Amazon Marketplace beziehen ... noch dazu bei unterschiedlichen Anbietern?
Bei einer Zusammenstellung aus Einzelkomponenten empfiehlt es sich, einen auf Hardware spezialisierten Onlineshop auszuwählen, in dem es die teuerste Komponente am günstigsten gibt und den Rest dann auch dort zu kaufen. (Vorausgesetzt, bei den restlichen Komponenten sind keine Wucherpreise dabei.) Wenn Du für jede Komponente extra Versand bezahlst, dann hast Du am Ende mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts gespart. 

Ich erwarte gespannt Deine Antworten!


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (30. September 2009)

Hi,

beantworte auch mal folgendes:

Wieso 2 DVD Laufwerke xD?

bo


----------



## Firedog (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde auch sagen Netzteil mit 750W ist übertrieben wenn du nicht Triple SLI nutzt und dir vier Festplatten einbaust  ;-) Würde aber auf jeden Fall ein AM3 Board mit DDR3 Speicher dazu nehmen und überlegen ob du nicht gleich auf den Phenom X4 sattelst.


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

Firedog hat gesagt.:


> Also ich würde auch sagen Netzteil mit 750W ist übertrieben wenn du nicht Triple SLI nutzt und dir vier Festplatten einbaust  ;-) Würde aber auf jeden Fall ein AM3 Board mit DDR3 Speicher dazu nehmen und überlegen ob du nicht gleich auf den Phenom X4 sattelst.



darf ich dir zwecks netzteil wiedersprechen?
würde das netzteil so lassen da man immer mal nachrüstet und warum dann nicht gleich ein stärkeres?

Bei Mainbord kann ich dir nicht helfen da ich mich auf Nvidia und Intel spezialisiert hab (hab diese combination überall bis auf einen rechner)
die erste gegenfrage ist aber immer noch am wichtigsten für was er gebraucht wird und wieviel er max kosten darf.

wegen den zwei DVD:
würde sagen wenn er cd´s kopieren will oder dvd.. und so viel machen die nicht aus...


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

*PC-Konfiguration Diskussion*



The Killer for Two hat gesagt.:


> darf ich dir zwecks netzteil wiedersprechen?
> würde das netzteil so lassen da man immer mal nachrüstet und warum dann nicht gleich ein stärkeres?
> 
> Bei Mainbord kann ich dir nicht helfen da ich mich auf Nvidia und Intel spezialisiert hab (hab diese combination überall bis auf einen rechner)
> ...



Hi,

ich würde aber mal sagen, dass anbarcilar nicht der Profigamer sein wird.
Sodass ein schwächeres Netzteil ausreicht 


bo


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Für den "Normalrechner" machen 750W absolut keinen Sinn, auch nicht bezüglich Zukunftsträchtigkeit. Mit 500W ist man gut bedient, zumal Netzteile ihre beste Wirkleistung bei etwa 90% haben, heisst also, wenn ein 750W-Netzteil nur zu 20-40%(150-300W) belastet wird - und das ist in der Idle- und sogar Lastzeit ständig - fällt die Wirkleistung (besonders bei diesem NoName) unter 80%, ergo ist das verschenktes Geld und zudem eine schlechte Energiebilanz. Außer man argumentiert mit Papas Geld, da hilft keine Begründung.

mfg chmee


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

@chmee: Dann hättest ja noch Wirkleistung erklären können 
Hast aber vollkommen recht, aber vielleicht stehen ja einige Leute auf ein Heizkraftwerk in ihrem PC, da das Netzteil zuviel Wärme abgibt


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Für den "Normalrechner" machen 750W absolut keinen Sinn, auch nicht bezüglich Zukunftsträchtigkeit. Mit 500W ist man gut bedient, zumal Netzteile ihre beste Wirkleistung bei etwa 90% haben, heisst also, wenn ein 750W-Netzteil nur zu 20-40%(150-300W) belastet wird - und das ist in der Idle- und sogar Lastzeit ständig - fällt die Wirkleistung (besonders bei diesem NoName) unter 80%, ergo ist das verschenktes Geld und zudem eine schlechte Energiebilanz. Außer man argumentiert mit Papas Geld, da hilft keine Begründung.
> 
> mfg chmee



naja ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das man sehr schnell mal da was Nachrüstet und mal hier was dazu dann noch ne Festplatte und und und. bei mir pumpt ein 550Watt NT und das geht jetzt an seine Grenzen. Jetzt denk ich mir auch warum hab ich mir nicht gleich ein stärkeres geholt. 
Aber gut bei der aktuellen zusammenstellung und falls er für lange zeit so bleiben sollte mögt ihr recht haben^^


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (13. Oktober 2009)

Woran legst DU es fest, dass dein NT in die Knie´e geht?


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2009)

Die angegebene Scheinleistung (750W zB) teilt sich auf in Wirkleistung -welche wirklich für die Geräte bereitsteht - und die Blindleistung, welche wiederum nicht nutzbar ist. Umso höher der prozentuale Wert, desto besser ist das Verhältnis Scheinleistung zu Wirkleistung. Der prozentuale Wert ist nicht statisch, sondern abhängig von der Auslastung. Werden also nur 30% oder 50% des maximalen Wertes benötigt, ist das Verhältnis schlechter (zB 75%->bei 750W-Netzteil und 350W-Last werden 87W "verbraten") als wenn es ideal ausgenutzt wird (zB 92%-> bei einem 420W und 350W-Last werden nur 28W  verschenkt).

Wiki zu Rate ziehen, auf den Wirkungsgrad achten und eben nicht überdimensionerte Netzteile kaufen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Ich habe ein 420W-Netzteil mit einem übertakteten CoreDuo 3GHz und 4 Festplatten, dazu noch eine ATI 4570. Die nötige Leistung eines Netzteils sollte man grundsätzlich an CPU und GraKa festmachen. Andersrum : Man kann eine gute Energiebilanz erreichen, wenn man eben nicht die größte GraKa nimmt.

p.p.s.: Man sollte sich von der Werbung in Spielemagazinen und von Proll-Proplayern mit ihren "Höllenmaschinen" nicht einlullen lassen. In welchen Fällen macht ein OC-3,8GHz-Prozessor mit Wasserkühlung und zwei GTX5870 X4 im SLI-Verbund Sinn, mir fällt grad keiner ein


----------

